# Vermont GMHA endurance rides



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

SueNH, I'd like to try to volunteer for the 100 mile this year. I believe I signed up for the email list, but if you hear anything about volunteers, would you mind posting here too?

Do you happen to know if there are other rides on that calendar that need volunteers?


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I have heard nice things about the 3-day 100, which is a big one for ECTRA. However, it always falls on the same weekend as an AERC-sanctioned ride, so I have never made it there myself.

The GHMA 50 never seems to work for my schedule either, as Fort Valley is the following weekend (and much less travel distance).

I hope to get up that way to the Moonlight in Vermont ride in July and possibly the Northeast Challenge (Maine) in August. Certainly gorgeous places to ride!!


----------

